# Annual Bluegrass?



## IronEagleX (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi All,

Wondering if anyone could help me out with this light green grass. Is this annual bluegrass? I started to notice this last year and it started popping up around mid February this year when the we have had some warmer temps due to the mild winter. This patch goes away at the beginning of summer but does not leave a dead spot in the lawn. This patch does not show seed heads at all either (from what I can remember from last year). I have been searching through grassy weed identification websites but what I am reading and seeing in photos does not seem to match anything. Maybe it is not a grassy weed it all? This patch has seem to have grown larger since last year and it is the only light green patch I have in my whole yard. Thanks!


----------



## jprez (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm having the same problem. Hopefully someone can I'd this.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The image resolution is low to see it in detail. It looks like POA t.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Doesn't really look like Poa annua, especially considering the lack of seed heads.
Agree with g-man, strongly suspect Poa trivialis but some closer up pics would help nail it.
https://weedid.cals.vt.edu/weedimg/620


----------



## IronEagleX (Mar 17, 2020)

Here are some more pictures. I tried to get a better close up. I have a feeling it is Poa Triv too. It seems like it is becoming easier to pull up also then previously. No matter what it is I will most likely just keep it there for now and dig the area up in the fall and re-seed.


----------

